# Homemade Stingray & cichlid Spawning Video's



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Take a look i made them last weekend:
http://www.putfile.com/silversurfer05


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow, that could never be anything less than cool!

BTW wth is that blabbering noise in the spawning video?


----------

